# PayPal Käuferschutz



## Alabamaman (28. Februar 2021)

Servus, ich habe vor 2 Wochen eine Gtx 1070 über ebaykleinanzeigen verkauft. Bezahlt wurde mit PayPal Käuferschutz und heute bittet mich PayPal das ich das Geld zurück bezahle da die Graka defekt sei. Nach 14Tagen das ist doch nicht normal, bei mir lief sie Jahre lang im 2 System. Wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren? Hat jemand mal die selbe Erfahrung gemacht und wie ist es bei dir ausgegangen?
Gruß Robert


----------



## flx23 (1. März 2021)

Hast du die mängelhaftung, Garantie,... in deiner Anzeige ausgeschlossen? 
Wenn dem so ist würde ich darauf verweisen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. März 2021)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Servus, ich habe vor 2 Wochen eine Gtx 1070 über ebaykleinanzeigen verkauft. Bezahlt wurde mit PayPal Käuferschutz und heute bittet mich PayPal das ich das Geld zurück bezahle da die Graka defekt sei.


Die Grafikkarte lief beim Käufer 2 Wochen und auf einmal defekt? 50/50 das so was passiert. 


Alabamaman schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren?




Kannst du nachweisen, dass die Karte bei dir lief?

Der Käufer muss nachweisen, dass die Karte ohne Eigenverschuldung den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Lass dir Bilder vom Käufer Schicken
Er soll die Karte im Betrieb laufen lassen und schau dir das genau an. Hat der Käufer Veränderungen vorgenommen, hat er selbst Schuld (Bei OC durchgebrannt/Backplate getauscht etc.)
Er soll die Karte ausbauen und davon ebenfalls Bilder Schicken.
(Böse Buben tauschen gerne eine Intakte gegen eine Defekte aus um Verkäufer eins auszuwischen.)


----------



## Alabamaman (1. März 2021)

Er sagt das die Graka bei ihm die letzten 13 Tage einfach nicht genutzt wurde da er keine Zeit hatte und gestern wollte er sie installieren und es kommt kein Bild.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. März 2021)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Er sagt das die Graka bei ihm die letzten 13 Tage einfach nicht genutzt wurde da er keine Zeit hatte und gestern wollte er sie installieren und es kommt kein Bild.



Hat er den richtigen Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard genutzt?
Hat sein Netzteil genug Saft?
Mainboard-BIOS auf dem neuesten Stand?
Alle Kabel (Strom,...) korrekt angeschlossen?
Bildschirm auf richtigem Eingang (DP, HDMI,...) eingestellt?
Bios Reset
Vielleicht ist seine Hardware zu alt... 
Würde das an ihm und Paypal (Für das Protokoll) weiterleiten und schauen was passiert.


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2021)

PayPal ist immer so ein Problem und als Verkäufer ist man immer besser ohne dran.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> PayPal ist immer so ein Problem und als Verkäufer ist man immer besser ohne dran.


Und Käufer denken genau anders rum. Ich bspw. kaufe keine Gebrauchthardware ohne Paypal.


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und Käufer denken genau anders rum. Ich bspw. kaufe keine Gebrauchthardware ohne Paypal.


Bekommt man aber dennoch verkauft, besonders bei der hohen Nachfrage der Grafikkarten zurzeit. Klar fällt der Käuferkreis geringer aus, aber mit PayPal muss man sich mit solchen Problemen herumschlagen... in diesem Sinn selber Schuld. 

Wenn alle Käufer und Verkäufer seriös wären, dann gebe es auch mit PayPal keine Probleme. Kleinigkeiten wo es kaum was zu beanstanden gibt biete ich auch mit PayPal an. Habe erst heute 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher ohne PayPal auf Ebay zu dem Preis verkaufen können was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Muss halt jetzt ein paar Tage warten bis die Überweisung da ist.

Ganz davon abgesehen schützt dich der Satz "Gewährleistung wird als Privatverkäufer ausgeschlossen" nicht davon, wenn ein Produkt als Funktionstüchtig verkauft wird und sich dann herausstellt, dass es doch nicht der Fall ist. Denn das könnte dann zu einer Anzeige und einer Klage führen.

Natürlich kann ich deine Aussage auch gut nachvollziehen, denn als Käufer bevorzuge ich selbst auch PayPal. 
Zumindest wenn es sich auf Ebay bezieht, mit Shops, die ich gut kenne, bezahlen  ich nicht immer mit PayPal.


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2021)

Niemals mit Käuferschutz verkaufen! Da kann man bis zu 180 Tage das Geld von dir zurück verlangen! Ich mach das immer mit PayPal Friends. Wenn das Zeug bei mir funktioniert kann ich nix dafür das es beim Käufer nicht funktioniert...


----------



## floppyexe (29. April 2021)

Das gehört bei einem Privatverkauf grundsätzlich mit rein:
*Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung*


----------

